# Uber stickers...



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I find it mildly amusing that I am not legally required to have a sticker indicating I drive for uber, yet they just sent me one, but the the people who do still don't have one.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

when will I get uber stickers?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

alex16 said:


> when will I get uber stickers?


Great question. However I don't have an answer


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

alex16 said:


> when will I get uber stickers?


[email protected]


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i drive in DC, MD, VA. only VA legally requires a sticker, most cop don't care.

however in DC and MD is optional.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm a guy with a car driving around with an app. I don't need no ****ing sign on my car. Get in and shut up.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

OldMillerPlace said:


> I'm a guy with a car driving around with an app. I don't need no ****ing sign on my car. Get in and shut up.


Some places you have to


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

If you keep following "the rules" they'll just keep giving you more rules...


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

OldMillerPlace said:


> If you keep following "the rules" they'll just keep giving you more rules...


It's the law that's requiring it not uber.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> It's the law that's requiring it not uber.


All the more reason why we don't need rules / laws like that. I'm giving rides in my car to people I want to. In not a taxi, and I don't need a law telling me I have to have a sticker, or that I need to paint my car any certain color.


----------

